# Avant-gardearchy



## SammyDmn27 (Mar 25, 2018)

Avant-gardeis defined as people or works that are experimental, radical, or unorthodox with respect to art, culture, or society Avant-garde pushes boundaries of the status quo, which is something that anarchism does (or goes beyond pushing the status quo). In one sense, anarchism is avant-garde because we fight for our place in society and push for new ideas and reject what many perceive as acceptable.

For this thread, I'd like to see any suggestions of avant-garde anarchy (or avant-gardearchy) or just avant-garde artists, whether they be actors, musicians/bands, poets/writers, filmmakers, whatever kind of avant-gardist, share away.


----------



## SammyDmn27 (Mar 25, 2018)

To start off, here is Father Cannot Tell by the German Avant-garde progressive rock group CAN. CAN was founded in 1968 by David C. Johnson, Malcolm Mooney, Holger Czukay, Jack Liebezeit, and Irmin Schmidt. CAN was an acronym for "Communism Anarchism Nihilism". The group had an extensive background ranging from classical music to avant-garde jazz, and funk. Their influences include Pink Floyd, Frank Zappa, James Brown, The Velvet Underground, and Jimi Hendrix. This song, in particular, is an example of their Velvet Underground influence, as it is reminiscent of the VU song European Son.


----------



## SammyDmn27 (Mar 25, 2018)

We Are All Prostitutes by The Pop Group, an art punk band that mixed avant-garde, funk, free jazz, dub, and punk rock all wrapped in social commentary. In 1999, Nick Cave of The Birthday Party and Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, said of the song "It had everything that I thought rock and roll should have. It was violent, paranoid music for a violent, paranoid time."


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 26, 2018)

CAN fan checking in 











thank you for the memories ^_^


----------

